# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron Memory failure



## jango195 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,
I'm a first time poster, I tried searching for this problem but couldn't find a post with the exact same situation as me. I've recently been unable to switch on my laptop. It's a Dell Inspiron 15r (5520) that runs Windows 8. During use it suddenly crashed and from then on whenever I've tried switching it on it has started beeping, in sets of 4 short beeps, then powering down. After looking up the bios beep codes it suggests that it is a RAM read/write failure. I've tried removing both modules and reseating them one at a time in each port, no combination has worked. I also tried switching the laptop on while both modules were removed, this time it just powered down without beeping at all. I've tried powering back up holding the Fn key to try get to the diagnostics page, but it doesn't progress past the blank screen with the beeps. To me it's beginning to look like it may be time to purchase new RAM, but before I throw money at the problem I thought it would be best to check to see if there is anything else I can try to make sure it is the DIMMs that are broken and not an issue with the slots, or some other hardware fault.

Sorry about the rather long post, I needed to make sure I gave you all the information about the situation and what I've tried.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Memory failure*

the beep codes would suggest the memory has failed, memory is cheap. Best to visit Crucial.com - DRAM, solid state drive (SSD) memory upgrades for Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq, Lenovo, Acer, ASUS and put in your systems model number to get the correct RAM.

However if a system is turned on with no RAM installed and you do not hear any beeps to say there is no RAM installed then that could be an indication that the motherboard has or is failing but most likely in this cases its the RAM that has failed.


----------



## jango195 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Memory failure*

I see, I guessed that I might need to buy new RAM. I just thought that it was unlikely for both DIMMs to go at the same time so was unsure of whether it was a different hardware fault. I'll look into buying replacements and update this thread according to the results.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Memory failure*



> I just thought that it was unlikely for both DIMMs to go at the same time


It is odd for both to fail on their own at the same time. Which suggests something else may have failed that took out both RAM sticks.  This could be the PSU or the motherboard. 



> I also tried switching the laptop on while both modules were removed, this time it just powered down without beeping at all.


But according to your beep codes, you should have heard two beeps.

While I agree trying new RAM may be the best course here, and cheapest if that is the only problem. But if something else is wrong and it takes out your new RAM, then you are out more money and still don't have a working computer. 

This might be one of those times where taking it to a shop may be best because a good shop will have spare RAM laying around they can try, and they can test your power too.


----------



## jango195 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Dell Inspiron Memory failure*



Bill_Bright said:


> This might be one of those times where taking it to a shop may be best because a good shop will have spare RAM laying around they can try, and they can test your power too.


Yes, I think I will have to do this. Unfortunately there aren't any good shops near enough for me to get to on a weekday, so the earliest I can go is Saturday. I'm hoping it isn't a more serious problem, but I guess I'll find out for sure in a few days. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jango195 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, sorry for the double post, I wanted to edit my last post but I guess it took too long for me to find out the problem. I just wanted to update in case anybody in the future has the same issues as mine. I took the laptop to a shop for them to look at, they replaced the memory with RAM that they knew was working but the error remained. They dismantled it further and discovered it to be a fault with the motherboard itself. It's unfortunately not fixable without a replacement motherboard. Once again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

At least there are some good deals on electronics going on right now. 

Sorry we could not fix your problem. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------

